# 44 or 45/410



## F.E White (May 1, 2010)

I HUNT WITH A ENCORE AND WANT TO BUY A PISTOL BARREL CANT MAKE UP MY MINE i KNOW A 44 WILL BE GOOD FOR HUNTING HOW ABOUT THE 45LC WILL IT KILL A DEER THE 410 WOULD BE GOOD FOR SNAKES


----------



## RLFaler (May 1, 2010)

I hunt whitetail with 45LC just fine.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (May 1, 2010)

*yeah*

The .45 long Colt from an accurate long-barreled handgun like the Encore should drop a deer.  My cousin has hunted deer successfully with a .45 acp, shooting them at 50 feet to 25 yards from a tree stand.


----------



## F.E White (May 2, 2010)

RLFaler said:


> I hunt whitetail with 45LC just fine.



thinks the 45 /410 is the way im leaning never shot one you think it would be good up to 50 yards


----------



## Philbow (May 2, 2010)

I think the 45/410 barrel has a long freebore to accomodate the 410 3 inch shell. Deer hunting accuracy with the 45 may be difficult to obtain. I would go with the 44 and get some 44 shotshells for it. At snake killing ranges the 44 shotshell would be more than adequate.


----------



## one hogman (May 2, 2010)

*44 mag or 410*

I would second the .44 mag ecspecially if you don't handload the .44 is a much better choice, plus i always worried that the tc screw in choke that comes with that .45 .410 barrel would get left in and shot out with a .45 slug, i had a 12"tc barrel for mine and really liked it.


----------



## Darrell H (May 2, 2010)

Philbow said:


> I think the 45/410 barrel has a long freebore to accomodate the 410 3 inch shell. Deer hunting accuracy with the 45 may be difficult to obtain. I would go with the 44 and get some 44 shotshells for it. At snake killing ranges the 44 shotshell would be more than adequate.



X2.   While I do not have ANY experience with the barrel that you are contemplating, I HAVE heard of folks being dissatisfied with the accuracy of this barrel.  No doubt the .45 LC cartridge will get the job done on whitetails.  I am currently awaiting a 10" .45 LC Contender barrel (that will not chamber a .410 shotshell) from Bullberry.  

Good luck!


----------



## JWarren (May 3, 2010)

I have not owned nor shot the 45LC barrel with the choke, but I did have the 10in  .357 with the choke and it was not as accurate as a 6in barreled revolver is. I would buy a plain 45LC, it would be more than adequate for snakes and the like with a shotshell.


----------



## Larry Rooks (May 11, 2010)

I shoot em both and love em both, BUT, if you use most fatory ammo, I'd go with the 44 mag.  Most 45 Colt ammo is loaded a lil light, lots of it sued for Cowboy Action shooting etc.  Now if you do handload, the 45 Colt is awesome.  I use a 255 Gr Keith Type SWC in mine over a dose of Blue Dot and it has taken several hogs and deer with ease.  Of course, the 44 mag has too


----------



## majg1234 (May 11, 2010)

45 colt handloads can be awsome (think 454 casull) don't know about the barrel with a choke .....maybe less accurate than anon choked type


----------



## icfmike (May 11, 2010)

I've got both (not the 45/410) but the 44 and 45lc and they both will do the job


----------



## vonnick52 (May 12, 2010)

Why kill the snakes at all?  The more collateral damage hunters can be blamed for, the easier it is to eliminate our rights.  Snakes are rarely accountable for injury and/or death....and most of the bites are a result of messing with the snake.  

I understand if you have livestock or a snakes in your yard and you have dogs or something, but even so, it's usually just as easy to pick the snake up with a shovel, put it in a trash can and go dump it 1/4 mile away.

All snakes ain't evil: 






That said, I'd go with the .44 over the other guns you mentioned.  I think my next gun purchase is going to be a Ruger .44 Carbine.


----------



## Rhinomax (May 13, 2010)

i agree...had a python and it was a cool pet and alot of fun.....
the only ones that i tend to agree with killing are the ones that can really hurt u.....


----------



## idsman75 (Jun 21, 2010)

The .45 Colt is PLENTY.  Check out the Ruger/TC section of the Hornady manual.  They have some very nice loads using .250-grain Hornady XTP's.  The land-owner and camp manager where I shot the hog in my avatar went and actually measured my shot from Memorial Day weekend on that hog.  Ruger Vaquero, .45 Colt, 70 yards.  Your T/C will be capable of a LOT more.


----------



## Dub (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm a lover of the .44 Rem Mag.

That being said....I'd have no qualms whatsoever with using a stout Ruger Blackhawk that can handle the stiff .45LC loads found in some manuals.  Be careful, though as the loads you see listed in many should not be used in weaker (replica) guns.  As the guys stated before, the hotter .45LC ammo from some manfs is loaded to dang near .45 Casul levels.  You can also find sweet shooting cowboy level loads for nice practice rounds.

One of these days I want to add a nice .45LC Blackhawk to the collection.

I've got zero experience with the .410/.45LC barrels but the issue mentioned in above reponses about the longer freebore makes perfect sense and would be enough to steer me away.


----------



## johnweaver (Jun 22, 2010)

In my limited experience there's a couple of things that I have noticed.  Big bore will not make up for bad aim and there's only two kinds of snakes, the ones that will hurt you, and the ones that will make you hurt yourself.


----------



## Handgunner 45-70 (Jun 22, 2010)

I have shot them both in the T.C. and the 45LC  barrel with the screw in choke for 410 is OK for 50 yards or closer just don't leave choke in when shoting 45's. Not going to get the groups that a T.C. can shot out of it. The 44 mag has a mean recoil straight back not the flip like most other cal. don't know why this is. I shot 30-30 or 45-70 both with muzzel brakes. both good out to 175 yards.


----------



## idsman75 (Jun 22, 2010)

Dub said:


> I'm a lover of the .44 Rem Mag.
> 
> That being said....I'd have no qualms whatsoever with using a stout Ruger Blackhawk that can handle the stiff .45LC loads found in some manuals.  Be careful, though as the loads you see listed in many should not be used in weaker (replica) guns.  As the guys stated before, the hotter .45LC ammo from some manfs is loaded to dang near .45 Casul levels.  You can also find sweet shooting cowboy level loads for nice practice rounds.
> 
> ...



You're right.  I should have added that caveat.  When it comes to .45 Colt, make sure you're firearm fits the published load.


----------



## Wetumpka (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm partial to the .44 mag and would recommend it ove rthe .45LC.  .44 MAG ammo is more available and it does a job on anything that it hits.  Hands down this is my favorite caliber.  Even my "deer rifle" is a lever action .44 mag .


----------



## thurmongene (Jul 1, 2010)

I once owned a 45/410.  the barrel was rifled and the .45 was fairly accurate to fourty yards.  The 410 number 6 shot seemed to follow the rifling.  This sent the shot in a widening funnel spin.  At 15 feet the shot was so wide, it would completely miss a 6 ft. tall, 2 ft wide target.   Hay 410 slugs did alright out to about 50 ft. just not a lot of knock down power.


----------



## 7dawg9 (Oct 12, 2011)

*contender*

Will the 45/410 take a 3" 410 shell?


----------



## Old Coach (Oct 12, 2011)

I have the  45-410 T/C bbl and it is fine for the 410 load but not very accurate with the 45LC.
I also have a MGM bbl in 44 mag that will shoot great group @ 100yds. 
You will have to handload to get the most out of a 45LC.


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 12, 2011)

F.E White said:


> I HUNT WITH A ENCORE AND WANT TO BUY A PISTOL BARREL CANT MAKE UP MY MINE i KNOW A 44 WILL BE GOOD FOR HUNTING HOW ABOUT THE 45LC WILL IT KILL A DEER THE 410 WOULD BE GOOD FOR SNAKES


IF I bought an Encore I would go with the 45colt / .410


----------



## jerome (Oct 27, 2011)

I have a 45 lc -410 barrel and I never use it cause I also have 44 super 14 barrel . If anyone is interested in a trade I am thinking of a rifle caliber not sure what size so message me.


----------

